# can't stay in this apartment



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

I feel like I can't stay in this apartment anymore. My lease ends in December. The memories are killing me. A few friends told me that I just need to rearrange and spruce up the place to help forget about her. But I can't help but feel depressed here. When I've stayed with friends, i've felt better. The other night, when I came back home, I just felt that sinking, depressed feeling returning. One of my friends said I can stay at his house since he has an extra room for much cheaper than what my apartment rent is. I'm really thinking about breaking my lease and moving in that room. Does breaking a lease ruin your credit or is that just an eviction. I just feel that moving out is better for my sanity. Have any of you gone through this feeling?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Normally when you break a lease, you need to buy it out. Can you afford it?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Im in the same situation in my house it just doesnt feel the same unfortunately and well I cant leave. Just keep your head up it will get better in time. I think Im going to repaint and rearrane stuff before long.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

They told me if I move all my stuff out immediately (which isn't much since she took everything) and drop off the keys, I will have to pay the rest of the rent until december. They said they usually spread that out over a while and can work with me. I would rather pay the rest of the rent until december while i live at my friends than stay here and sink into a black hole.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Well do what you need to do for your own well being that is number 1 priority. Believe if I could I would be gone so quick from here it would make everyones head spin. Being at home makes me sink into those moods at times although it has gotten better and probably would do so in your case but hey I totally understand wanting to leave.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you see if you can find someone to take it over? Even if they only paid part of your rent, it's better than nothing.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

